# emf drag and drop command



## Guest (11. Sep 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich möchte das drag and drop verhalten in meinem (generiertem) emf editor folgerndermassen umbiegen:

Object A referenziert eine Reihe von Objekten B (referenceWrapper), die wiederum jeweils ein Objekt C referenzien:
A 1-n B 1-1 C

 Die C Objekte sind im Baum dargestellt, die B Objekte nicht. Wenn man nun ein solches C object auf ein A Objekt dropt, soll im A Objekt eine Referenz auf ein B Objekt erzeugt werden, und nicht (wie üblich ) auf das C Objekt.

Nun weis ich nicht, wie ich die Feature und OwnerList Abfragen umbiegen muß....

Wenn ich im ItemProvider vom C Objekt den AddCommand für das feature umschreibe und die Liste ummappe, klappts halbwegs, aber der tree refresht sich nicht mehr......


----------



## Guest (11. Sep 2008)

allso im Grunde möchte ein element auf ein anderes dropen, dass dieses gar nicht enthält, sondern nur wrapper dafür. Und ein solcher Wrapper soll meim drop erzeugt werden.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Sep 2008)

Ist es nicht vielleicht besser, einen eigenen Editor zu schreiben und einfach den EMF Item Provider zu verwenden?
Dann hast du bei Drag'n'Drop völlig freie Hand.
Vielleicht habe ich mich mit dem Ding einfach nicht lange genug beschäftigt, aber für mich ist der generierte Editor mehr ein Entwicklerwerkzeug um das Modell zu testen und kein production-ready Code.


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2008)

zu spät...allerdings hab ichs dreckigerweise hinbekommen...


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2008)

abgesehen davon kann man sich keinen emf edior bauen da es quasi kein material zu dem (schon tollen und mächtigen teil) gibt....

ich kenn bestimmt 5 leute die aufgeben gaben , schlicht weil keine vernüftige doku existiert...


----------

